# Programacion de Micros (PICs)



## ociruam (Jun 21, 2006)

Hola atodos: estoy tratando de aprender a programar micros en especial los PICs 16f84 no se como empezar, 
1: Algun Manual sobre Hexadecimales o cualquier información
2: Algun Manual sobre Binarios o cualquier información
3: Algun Manual sobre Compilaciones o cualquier información
4: Algun Manual sobre crear rutinas o cualquier información
5: Como diseñar el programador algun esquema para el mismo
6: donde podria conseguir el sofwer para este tipo de Circuitos (Programador)

Como veran esto es desde el principo y abusando algo sobre _(BASIC)

Agradesco su apoyo y cooperacion asi como su tiempo y tolerancia, ya que nesecito elaborar un electronivel para bomba de agua que controle la (Sisterna y Tanque).

SALUDOS a todos GACIAS........Gracias........gracias.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 21, 2006)

Hola, pues tiene bastante que leer , lo bueno es que esta intentandolo tiene conocimientos previos de electrónica? a que nivel?

Yo le podría responder varias de sus preguntas pero sería una respuesta sencilla y me parece mejor darle un link donde han dedica el tiempo suficiente a hacerlo más explicito y entendible.



			
				ociruam dijo:
			
		

> 1: Algun Manual sobre Hexadecimales o cualquier información
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexadecimal
> 
> 2: Algun Manual sobre Binarios o cualquier información
> ...


----------



## ociruam (Jun 21, 2006)

Saludos y nuevamente gracias por sus aportes he mirado algo sobre Hex del link proporcionado me parece bueno existira algo mas robusto....?

Yo tengo conocimientos basicos de electronica y alguan ves realice algunos pequeños protos sin complejidad alguna he inclusos no requirieron Circuitos Impreso. y ya hace tiempo de esto, pero lo deje y tome el camino de la computacion ( Software, Hardware, Redes, etc)
pero hace un par de dias se me presento un Test de Electronica que me ha desvalanceado y he desidico retomarlo y complementarlo con la Computacion y la Programacion, por eso es que os molesto y sí megustaria tener manuales o Tutos so bre los temas ya que lo mio a sido mas Practico que terico.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 21, 2006)

ociruam dijo:
			
		

> Saludos y nuevamente gracias por sus aportes he mirado algo sobre Hex del link proporcionado me parece bueno existira algo mas robusto....?
> 
> Yo tengo conocimientos basicos de electronica y alguan ves realice algunos pequeños protos sin complejidad alguna he inclusos no requirieron Circuitos Impreso. y ya hace tiempo de esto, pero lo deje y tome el camino de la computacion ( Software, Hardware, Redes, etc)
> pero hace un par de dias se me presento un Test de Electronica que me ha desvalanceado y he desidico retomarlo y complementarlo con la Computacion y la Programacion, por eso es que os molesto y sí megustaria tener manuales o Tutos so bre los temas ya que lo mio a sido mas Practico que terico.



Hola si ya entendió eso que le puse del hexa ya lo ha entendido todo, las diferentes numeraciones no son más que el resultadode elevar un número a diferentes bases, en el hexa es con base 16. Eso es todo ahí deben explicar como pasar de hexa a decimal y viceversa.

Solo como un tip la claculadora de windows puede convertir entre varios sistemas BIN, HEX, DEC, OCT.

Saludos


----------

